# The pigs are out of control



## potroastV2 (Jun 5, 2014)

Several more atrocities by our so-called law enforcement, so prepare to be outraged again.


Here's one of our grower friends in Florida, the pigs broke into his home and killed him. He had a grow-op in his house so they shot him. Naturally, they said he had a gun.

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2014/may/30/tampa_swat_team_kills_armed_man


Of course, the pigs have to store all of the pot that they steal from us somewhere! This pig got caught with it:

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/San-Jose-Police-Officer-Accused-of-Stashing-Marijuana-in-Storage-Unit-261875331.html


Here's a Border Patrol pig who killed a man for running away with some marijuana. He shot at him 9 times to make sure he was dead.

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2014/jun/04/smuggler_shooting_immediately_te


These pigs are killing us simply because we benefit from using marijuana. Their sadistic treatment of fellow citizens is an outrage for everyone and needs to stop.



.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2014)

very sad


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 6, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Several more atrocities by our so-called law enforcement, so prepare to be outraged again.
> 
> 
> Here's one of our grower friends in Florida, the pigs broke into his home and killed him. He had a grow-op in his house so they shot him. Naturally, they said he had a gun.
> ...


Yeah it's absolutely ridiculous. If anything go raid a bar and kill the abusive alcoholics in there that have a high chance of killing someone on their way home. (no offense to any alcoholics here ). I'm sure the guy from the first story "pointed a gun" at them 

Slightly irrelevant, but I'd like to point out this awesome comment exchange from the first story:


I know the alcohol vs marijuana argument is completely played out but it pisses me off so much that this country couldn't even make prohibition work (dangerous harmful substance mind you) but with the propaganda and demonization of marijuana we have a huge chunk of the population that still considers weed to be the devil itself...shit is just NUTs to me. Illogical. Sickening really.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 6, 2014)

*pointed his gun at officers and was then shot.*

Bad Idea


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 6, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> *pointed his gun at officers and was then shot.*
> 
> Bad Idea


Everyone police shoot supposedly "pointed a gun" at them though...u know? Not saying that it didn't happen but I'm always hesitant about that type of stuff.

PS: I enjoy that you're still rocking the askapro quote lol >D


----------



## Commander Strax (Jun 6, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Everyone police shoot supposedly "pointed a gun" at them though...u know? Not saying that it didn't happen but I'm always hesitant about that type of stuff.
> 
> PS: I enjoy that you're still rocking the askapro quote lol >D


Police said one man in the front of the house surrendered when the SWAT team entered, but that Westcott, who was found armed

if they were in a killing mood would't they shoot everyone?


I miss askapro


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 6, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Police said one man in the front of the house surrendered when the SWAT team entered, but that Westcott, who was found armed
> 
> if they were in a killing mood would't they shoot everyone?
> 
> ...


Good point. Resisting in any way is a bad idea, gun or not. It said they knew he had guns in the house so even if he made any suspicious movements or had something in his hand that could look like a gun I could see it going south real quick.


----------



## 6 Leaf General (Jun 6, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> Police said one man in the front of the house surrendered when the SWAT team entered, but that Westcott, who was found armed
> 
> if they were in a killing mood would't they shoot everyone?
> 
> ...


swear on everything I saw someone today looked exactly like your profile photo..same color and no neck had a packback n shit...gonna snap a photo next time i see this kid walking again


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 6, 2014)

ya know potroast, if we were to stand up, just to stand, we'd be a fearsome force. it sucks so hard that bullies get to run and ruin our peaceful lives...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeah, a Man's home is his castle. Until the pigs get involved, and they lie about everything. So if the pigs give some reason for killing someone, it's a lie. When the swat pigs break into your home, you don't have time to grab your weapon, they are on you immediately. One of the sadistic pricks pulls a trigger, and then they make up stories to tell the press.

And many people believe them!


.


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Jun 7, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, a Man's home is his castle. Until the pigs get involved, and they lie about everything. So if the pigs give some reason for killing someone, it's a lie. When the swat pigs break into your home, you don't have time to grab your weapon, they are on you immediately. One of the sadistic pricks pulls a trigger, and then they make up stories to tell the press.
> 
> And many people believe them!
> 
> ...


The American public in general is so brainwashed, they believe any and everything they hear on the news. It's all part of the governments Dumbing down policy. Get the public so stupid they believe what they say, and then they can do what ever they want.


----------



## ErieR33FER (Jun 7, 2014)

Come to Canada bro, it may be illegal here but the worst a cop will do here is scuff your weed in the dirt ifu get caught.

If they come to your house to raid, (which has happened to my partner) they just give ya a warning if it's ur first time I meanwe had over a pound drying in his house


----------



## sunni (Jun 8, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> Come to Canada bro, it may be illegal here but the worst a cop will do here is scuff your weed in the dirt ifu get caught.
> 
> If they come to your house to raid, (which has happened to my partner) they just give ya a warning if it's ur first time I meanwe had over a pound drying in his house


yes and no
a buddy of mine went to jail for quite a while for 100 plants ,


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 8, 2014)

fuck the police


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 11, 2014)

http://m.sfgate.com/nation/article/Indiana-law-lets-citizens-shoot-at-police-3612347.php


Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like Indiana is on the forefront of protecting our constitutional rights.. and the police are scared little bitches


----------



## dbkick (Jun 15, 2014)

DoinFreedomofSpeech said:


> Respect the police and if they are respectable they will respect you back. If you act like a thug don't be surprised if you don't get respect.
> 
> There are many who abuse their power but many actually want to see cannabis legalized and many are quite reasonable if you are nice to them.


You from the Denver area? Although they've given me 0 problems they were watching me after someone close to me got busted (family, not business).
That's not the issue though, you see pigs around the Denver area are notorious for brutality and lethal force (mainly when it's not called for).
So anyway back to my bud who got his door busted in pulled out in his front yard, cuffed, placed in a sitting position and THEN flashbanged. I bet those pigs got a laugh out of that. Odd thing is there was no mention of it in the police report. Lets hope the attention they're bringing upon themselves by breaking others rights and endangering their lives gives them a bit of a learning experience. If they are professional and realistic with the bust then fine.
Their current actions could use some training and I hope they get it.
If not we've seen in the past couple days how a lot of people feel.
I'm with you on the good cops out there but most are very aggressive and some just don't even look that bright to be a professional . so, fuck the police.


----------



## vro (Jun 17, 2014)

in every single neighborhood, state, city, and town a crooked police man can be found


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't live in the city thank god I can't stand it. Live in the country where local cops wear suspenders no shit.


----------



## wvblazin (Jun 18, 2014)

Happygirl said:


> Don't live in the city thank god I can't stand it. Live in the country where local cops wear suspenders no shit.


You should see some cops around remote parts of WV. Instead of suspenders they use bungee cords or bailing twine.. and chew on wheat.


----------



## Happygirl (Jun 18, 2014)

To funny!!! Believable though


----------



## Zaycor (Jun 19, 2014)

Im hearing increasing number of cases where criminal gangs are robbing growers for their weed & hence firearms etc for protection. In any case its a real shame that cannabis has been so demonised by the US gov for decades...its hard to see how they will ever make a u-turn on their policy as this will make it obvious to all that in fact they lied all along & deliberately deceived the people - & in so doing have caused untold damage to individuals & families. Not to mention of course robbing humanity from the potential of this incredible plant...at least Their actions smack of something deeper because how on earth can marijuana in 2014 be treated worse than other drugs...it makes no sense.


----------



## vostok (Jun 20, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Several more atrocities by our so-called law enforcement, so prepare to be outraged again.
> 
> 
> Here's one of our grower friends in Florida, the pigs broke into his home and killed him. He had a grow-op in his house so they shot him. Naturally, they said he had a gun.
> ...


There is more at work here than what we think, Florida is the last bastion of the Bush era, clinging on anyway they can, all it takes is a sensible guy to stand up and boot these right wing nazis fucks out, ....I wanna live in Key West is why ...no shame in admitting it, many great friends down their too, just waiting for the climate to change ...?

( I have pissed in the waters, just hoping Cuba sucks it up ....lol)


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 6, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, a Man's home is his castle. Until the pigs get involved, and they lie about everything. So if the pigs give some reason for killing someone, it's a lie. When the swat pigs break into your home, you don't have time to grab your weapon, they are on you immediately. One of the sadistic pricks pulls a trigger, and then they make up stories to tell the press.
> 
> And many people believe them!
> 
> ...


Well... consider the alternative: they'd have to shed their false constructs lending even the slightest doubt to "plausible deniability." They'd have to face the facts and admit to themselves that they have been living on their knees in submission to tyranny, rather than being brave in the home of the "free."

Those living in that false reality cannot handle such things, which is the reason that false reality exists, for so many of them, in the first place.

Plus... since the Feds (and in most places, also the state and local LEOs) won't listen to reason, insist on perpetuating injustice and perpetrating crimes against humanity (unconstitutional i might add), and we're neither allowed to change the broken law, nor resist... wtf are we supposed to do?

The only choice they allow us is between voluntary suffering and involuntary suffering.

So... i can understand how many might make the decision to embrace an attitude of "fuck the police!" even if it results in death, because: "i'd rather die on my feet than live life on my knees."

Those in the system try to construe any resistance or even dissent as "disrespecting the Law," when in fact, it's quite the opposite: we respect the system so much that we're allowing them to remain the aggressors, instead of enacting countermeasures against their crimes.

It's like that MLKJ quote:
"An individual who breaks a law that conscience tells him is unjust, and who willingly accepts the penalty of imprisonment in order to arouse the conscience of the community over its injustice, is in reality expressing the highest respect for the law."

But on the other hand... i have to nitpick that sentiment, because WHY SHOULD ANYONE RESPECT UNJUST LAW?

The ONLY reason is because they are better armed and better organized, and as evidence shows, will simply murder us when it is more convenient for them to do so.

And if the system is so broken that unjust laws are not only not corrected in a timely manner, but are instead reinforced and maintained by special interests from within that same system... then the system has zero integrity, and should not be respected.

If it corrects itself posthaste, then we can respect it again. Until then, what choice have they allowed us? The system they impose causes suffering, regardless of what we choose... so the obviously most reasonable choice is to continue whatever unjustly criminalized actions allow us to manage and reduce the atmosphere of suffering imposed upon us.


This guy Wendell Allen wasn't even armed. Trigger man gets only 4 years.


----------



## Dat Dank (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I just saw this one in the headlines today on Yahoo: *Terminal Cancer Patient Can't Use Illness As A Defense in Iowa Marijuana Trial*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/08/benton-mackenzie-testimony_n_5568275.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592 

I almost couldn't believe this crap. This man needs help. He's been victimized by the system. I realize there are a majority of states that have not legalized yet, but for the justice system to not allow this man to state the TRUTH regarding his sickness and why he was using medicinal herb to treat his death sentence is beyond me. If you guys could "like" his Facebook Page, *Free Benton Mackenzie*, you'd be supporting a man who simply wants to use a most useful medicine that is currently being denied to him. Thanks


----------



## theexpress (Jul 9, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Several more atrocities by our so-called law enforcement, so prepare to be outraged again.
> 
> 
> Here's one of our grower friends in Florida, the pigs broke into his home and killed him. He had a grow-op in his house so they shot him. Naturally, they said he had a gun.
> ...


----------



## drofeous (Jul 9, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Several more atrocities by our so-called law enforcement, so prepare to be outraged again.
> 
> 
> Here's one of our grower friends in Florida, the pigs broke into his home and killed him. He had a grow-op in his house so they shot him. Naturally, they said he had a gun.
> ...


You can't live a life bound by the beliefs of someone else. Gotta do what you think is right.


----------



## SmokeyDan (Jul 10, 2014)

I saw a story on local news recently that had something to do with the police or sheriff's department placing forward facing cameras on each officer.

The cops were terribly opposed to this.

I think they not only should have this, but also cameras on their long guns, since we have the technology, it isn't expensive, and you can easily place the cameras on the rifle swat teams use.

Cops hate that stuff. I don't think they want to randomly murder people, but if they happen to get a little antsy and do shoot and kill you, they want to be able to get by with it.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 11, 2014)

SmokeyDan said:


> I saw a story on local news recently that had something to do with the police or sheriff's department placing forward facing cameras on each officer.
> 
> The cops were terribly opposed to this.
> 
> ...


Well, they probably get paid more if they don't kill anyone... but it's not like they're murder-averse by conscience constraints.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 11, 2014)

Dat Dank said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just saw this one in the headlines today on Yahoo: *Terminal Cancer Patient Can't Use Illness As A Defense in Iowa Marijuana Trial*: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/08/benton-mackenzie-testimony_n_5568275.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592
> 
> I almost couldn't believe this crap. This man needs help. He's been victimized by the system. I realize there are a majority of states that have not legalized yet, but for the justice system to not allow this man to state the TRUTH regarding his sickness and why he was using medicinal herb to treat his death sentence is beyond me. If you guys could "like" his Facebook Page, *Free Benton Mackenzie*, you'd be supporting a man who simply wants to use a most useful medicine that is currently being denied to him. Thanks


I saw the headline and couldn't even bring myself to read the damn story yet. 

If i ever find myself in such a situation i will definitely pull a contempt of court charge, because i will refuse to acknowledge any judges "honor," who facilitates the inhumane treatment of INNOCENT cannabis users and/or growers. Honor my ass. "Justice" my ass. Those people aren't incompetent, they're purely malicious and greedy. That is neither honor nor justice. In fact, it could (and should) easily be construed as treason, in accordance with the facts.


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Jul 13, 2014)

Sad story here. No one should die for growing a plant...period.


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 13, 2014)

Careerforacityboy said:


> Sad story here. No one should die for growing a plant...period.


Certainly. But here's another problem: what's the difference between immediately killing someone for a completely unacceptable reason, versus throwing them into a cage for the rest of their life? 

Torture.


----------



## panhead (Jul 13, 2014)

I dont understand how anybody can take the cop's side because somebody in the home pointed a gun at the people smashing their way into his home , a simple knock on the door would of avoided any bloodshed & death , cop's prefer to use their commando bullshit vs a knock on the door , all justified so you cant flush a gram down the toilet , it makes me sick how those fucks get away with violating that man's right to go unmolested within his home then murdering him because he pulled a gun on home invaders .

A possible loss of evidence from knocking on the door is worth more than the dozens of lives lost every year in the commando raids , pretty fukin sad our cop's are the same as any other street gang , man i hate fukin cop's & dont shed a tear when 1 of them catches a bullet , it makes me glad to know the cop's family is destroyed & will never be right again because that's what they do to families every day , if ya cant tell i hate all cop's , they lost their honor in the 80's , most of you here grew up with cop's treating citizens like shit but it wasn't allways like that , cop's used to try to help now they only harm .


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

Just learned about this one: 
http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2014/jul/09/florida_man_killed_swat_raid_ove


----------



## panhead (Jul 14, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> Just learned about this one:
> http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle/2014/jul/09/florida_man_killed_swat_raid_ove


How on earth could any sane person agree these 2 rambo asswad cop's were justified in shooting this man with multiple 9mm rounds as well as multiple automatic fire shotgun blasts , a man died for 0.2 grams ( A DAMM ROACH ) found in his home , god forbid they do a raid at noon vs 4am , the murdered man woulda flushed his 0.2 gram roach & got away with his crime spree turning 8 yr old's into heroin addicts , mother f-er i hate cop's more each day .


----------



## reasonevangelist (Jul 14, 2014)

panhead said:


> *How on earth could any sane person agree these 2 rambo asswad cop's were justified *in shooting this man with multiple 9mm rounds as well as multiple automatic fire shotgun blasts , a man died for 0.2 grams ( A DAMM ROACH ) found in his home , god forbid they do a raid at noon vs 4am , the murdered man woulda flushed his 0.2 gram roach & got away with his crime spree turning 8 yr old's into heroin addicts , mother f-er i hate cop's more each day .


1) Most people are not sane; they would rather experience electrical shocks, than to be alone with their own thoughts. 
2) Most people, due to the above, have no idea what "Justice" or "Valid Justification" means. 
3) The Judges (who are supposed to be honorable) are the ones granted "legal authority" to determine whether anything is justified. They have a clear and undeniable bias, yet are still allowed to decide such things. 
4) #3 is a perfect example of how a system lacking integrity can and will, and has, been compromised, which results in egregious and unconstitutional abuses of illegitimate authority

When the highest court in the land has been compromised and corrupted, who do we turn to for help in such matters?


----------



## panhead (Jul 20, 2014)

reasonevangelist said:


> 1)When the highest court in the land has been compromised and corrupted, who do we turn to for help in such matters?


Im at a loss with who to turn too for help against our government anymore , our entire justice system in America has been corrupted , mostly by people who's main intent is to stay in office as long as possible , no matter how .

If it weren't for medical issues & family ties here in the US i'd expatriot myself & never come back , my final eye poke to the US government would be to take all my assets & liquidate them to cash & take my American earned pension to the far east & spend it all outside the US , Michigan has become a police state .


----------



## bird mcbride (Jul 21, 2014)

The fact is people in authority start out with good intentions but usually inevitably place their own integrities above what is correct and what is not. Julius Ceaser was an early example of how power corrupts and as powerful as he was could not keep an innocent person from execution for fear of his own integrity.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 23, 2014)

Just follow the US Constitution, vote for those who aren't a D or R. Start voting for People who speak about holding those accountable that willingly circumvent our Constitution to enrich themselves at our expense. Judges who insist on interpreting the Constitution instead of reading it for what it says, and following the rights enumerated, should be removed from the bench.

Stop voting for scheisters and back room dealers... This goes for BOTH parties.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's an example of what we have in San Diego. Some local pigs raided a medical grower who was completely legal, and one of the sadistic pigs was wearing a T-shirt that said "FUCK the Growers, marijuana is still illegal."

This is 18 years after our MMJ law was passed!

Once you start thinking about that, you will become just as outraged as I am! Damn right these pigs are out of control, now they are having shirts made just to mock us. Fuck all of those asshole pigs, the people will have to stand up and make them respect us.

http://www.10news.com/news/investigations/narcotics-agent-investigated-over-vulgar-t-shirt-102314

.


----------



## Big Trees (Oct 24, 2014)

We need to go all april 1992 on their asses. Speaking of this, what would a bunch of stoners look like rioting?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 24, 2014)

Big Trees said:


> We need to go all april 1992 on their asses. Speaking of this, what would a bunch of stoners look like rioting?


everybody would forget there molatovs


----------



## vro (Nov 8, 2014)

fuck the cops ill throw them in the dirt


----------

